# Shooting Clear coat



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

How can I get a good shine on the clear? Do I use a 1.4 tip with the fluid nozzle all the way open or a 1.3?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

First off you need to start with some good product. 
Second you need to lay it out nice and slick, almost to the point of getting runs. It's better to fix a couple runs than it is to cut and buff a whole car due to it being real peely or dry.
As far as tip size and gun set up - it depends on the person and what works for them and how they spray. I personally use a Sata 1.3 almost all the way open. Also air pressure is important. I'd say you want to set your regulator so it reads what the max inlet pressure is for your gun (found on the handle area of the gun itself). On my Sata it is 29psi, that way you have the recommended pressure coming out of your air cap.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

all kandy wet wet....never used it though


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

To get the clear to flow out and look like glass their is alot of variables 1) good prep work 2) u want to use proper gun setup and spraying technique. Using a 1.3 or a 1.4 tip will work fine. I personally prefer a 1.3 for base and a 1.4 for clear. 3)depending on the clear you are using you want to use the proper reducer for the tempature in ur shop or garage and finally u want to wait proper flash times. If hammer on ur coats to fast or to heavy u risk getting a shit load of runs, solvent pops, or dye back.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

And there isn't nothing wrong with cutting and buffing just make sure u have enough clear on the car to do it.


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Does clear shrink n crack when u use too much?


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

i usually spray my clear with a 1.3 ,at 35-38 psi. i will tighten up my fan pattern so that each pass is nice and wet, and overlap about %60-%75... comes out wet and slick with factory orange peel most of the times, sometimes i have a few sags and runs sometimes non at all..and yeah alot depends on temp, flash time , gun quality ,hardner speed and all that too...


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

What's the problem to dry or.runs.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess its a dry problem cuz when I first shot a panel that panel looks wet and nice then as I proceed the clear looks dull for some reason. I think it is a volume of air problem that I have. So I bought the LPH 300 to see if I can cheat the problem until I find a place to set up for a real 60 or 80 gallon compressor. Which one would you recommend 60 or 80 gallons? I have learned alot in the time I have been practicing but I'm no professional. Its been trial and error and alot of money and time spent. I went from a harbor freight gun to the Iwata in a year and Im figuring out now that really 90% is the skill and not the equipment. So I might buy another harbor freight gun and upgrade it with some o-rings so it does not leak and see what I can do with it. Any suggestions are helpful brothers.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Where do you stay at.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

angel85lx said:


> Where do you stay at.


Lousiana


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

The bigger the better so get 80. 1.3 is commons for clear but 1.4 is more universal since you can spray h.s clears. You need full needle open and keep a tight pattern and spray wet.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

My problem where dry spots till I started to open full and place a light at a angle and keep a close look as the clear and pretty much walk the wet edge across my panel.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

John from house of.kolor says he shoots clear as if it's a big run. So that tell you how open fluid and wet he sprays it.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

I lay 3 coats of clear let dry then sand with 1000 grit then lay another 3 coats. then cut with 1200, then 1500, then 3000 then buff and the end product looks clean. don't rush patients makes a difference. here's an example of my process


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Westcoastdon530 said:


> I lay 3 coats of clear let dry then sand with 1000 grit then lay another 3 coats. then cut with 1200, then 1500, then 3000 then buff and the end product looks clean. don't rush patients makes a difference. here's an example of my process
> 
> View attachment 569776


Have you tried adding 10 reducer to the last coat. Since you color sand its nice and flat so the over reduces clear flows really nice.


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

What's a good clear to use to give a high gloss look?!


----------



## ALLKANDY (Dec 6, 2012)

YOU CAN USE A I.4 ..... USE A HIGH SOLID CLEAR THAT IS DESIGNED TO LAYDOWN FOR YOU WITHOUT PEEL.... GO TO http://thewetwet.com ... listen to the painters who have switch !!!!! THE WETTEST CLEAR ON THE MARKET !!!!!!


----------



## ALLKANDY (Dec 6, 2012)

THE WETTEST CLEAR .... CHECKOUT THE SITE SEE WHAT PAINTERS WHO HAVE TRIED THE PRODUCT HAVE SAID !!!!! http://thewetwet.com or http://allkandy.com


----------



## hellbentbeattie (Oct 18, 2012)

angel85lx said:


> What's the problem to dry or.runs.


I know this was posted a little while ago. I've had this problem a time or two painting helmets, and I figured that it might be over spray. Either I kept my helmet to close to the piece I was clearing or I allowed it to sit in an area that might not be vented all that well. 

If gun tip size might cause this, I might need to check into that. I use a Harbor Freight Touch up spray gun, and I have looked for bigger tips for it, but I just can't find them.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I think you just answer your own question bro you use a( harbor freight gun ) , I would get a better gun for spraying clear , don't get me wrong I started with those and they work but if you really want to get better you need to invest in your equipment & yourself , don't know if you have heard the saying ( the right tool for the job ) dosent mean you have to go out and spend 600$ but thier are guns for 200$-300$ that will work just fine to give you that wet look your looking for so you just have to work on your spraying methods


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*the best*

I would take Chefs advice bro. The better your equipment, the more confidence you will have and then u cant blame it on the cheap equipment. Maybe when u get better then u can go back to the harbor frieght gun and perfect using it. AT LEAST THATS WHAT i plan to do. Good luck brought and post some pics


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*pics*

Nothing like skating and painting. The best bro.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

cutting a run here and there is not the solution..anybody who know anything about painting or what the finish of a car should look like will see the flat spots where you fixed a run.. most ppl on here are painting lowriders not matching factory textures so it will end up being a full cut and buff anyways..since your new to this i would assume your not in a booth? so you will end up buffing on every panel no matter how good the clear laid down..


----------

